# Water condensation inside Canon G11 housing...



## verysimplejason (May 5, 2014)

I've just got home from an amazing experience in Krabi. The only thing I don't like is during our second day of snorkeling, the G11 with casing got very hot due to sunand when submerged in cool water, suddenly there's some water condensation near the lens. During our first day this didn't happen because the sun isn't too hot. Can somebody give some good techniques on how to avoid this? I was frustrated because I can't take any pictures anymore and I hate bringing out my 6D because I'm afraid it will get wet with sea water. I was thinking of stuffing silica gels inside the housing. Will this help?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2014)

You do need to dry the air so it contains less moisture. Store the camera and housing in a case or bag with silica jell. 

If its practical to put a packet in the housing that would help, but first, dry out the air the camera and housing are stored in.


----------



## verysimplejason (May 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You do need to dry the air so it contains less moisture. Store the camera and housing in a case or bag with silica jell.
> 
> If its practical to put a packet in the housing that would help, but first, dry out the air the camera and housing are stored in.



Thanks! I would try that.


----------

